Ask HN: Would a self-aware AI be able to spot a buffer overflow in itself? - tboyd47
======
someeguy
Simple answer: no.

Unless you have some radical new processor design plans up your sleeve, your
AI will run on a register machine. RMs can be shown to be equivalent to the
Turing machine, the Turing machine cannot decide the halting problem (which
your question is an instance of).

